# Retired for now...



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Well folks - there's always a point in time when you need to make a few life changing decisions. I loved driving for Lyft, Uber & Sidecar. I liked Lyft the most - I think that the riders are really cool, much better then Uber.

I had been working in the IT consulting area (primarily in server hardware, network & security) for the last few years. For a time, I had been using Uber & Lyft to get me out of the house and fill gaps in between contracts.

After the first of the year (2015), I picked up 2 different contracts, so at that time, I planned on not driving until March. When March rolled around I started getting some hard offers of employment and started focusing my time on interviewing with companies instead of miles on the road.

I received an offer from a medium sized business that I just couldn't turn down. At the moment, I have decided to retire from driving to focus on this full time job. I also felt that my wife needed a break since she has been pulling more hours at her job.

So for now I say good bye to my fellow drivers that are here. I won't have much time to participate on this board during the week. I'm hoping to post from time to time just to share what I've learned while driving.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Happy for you, bud!


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

You are now released from the slave chains. Hopefully i will get there soon after i finish my courses. good luck to ya.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Happy for you, bud!


Thanks! I know you and I have gone at it more then once here - but like I've always said you give a fair view point and I'll miss the debates (for now....)



Pubsber said:


> You are now released from the slave chains. Hopefully i will get there soon after i finish my courses. good luck to ya.


I was never a slave to Uber or Lyft. I saw this "thing" for what it was - part time work for part time cash. I know many other individuals either don't look at the rideshare industrie like I do or may not have a choice of employment as I do. With certainty, gas prices are going to go back to last years highs and possibly even higher making Uber/Lyft a break-even or losing proposition. And - lets be fair, I'm in the Chicago market which since I started driving was the lowest (now almost lowest) paying market in the USA.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Thanks! I know you and I have gone at it more then once here - but like I've always said you give a fair view point and I'll miss the debates (for now....)


I'd gone overboard once when I lumped you with some other forum members. 
I was wrong in doing that. 
I apologise belatedly!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well folks - there's always a point in time when you need to make a few life changing decisions. I loved driving for Lyft, Uber & Sidecar. I liked Lyft the most - I think that the riders are really cool, much better then Uber.
> 
> I had been working in the IT consulting area (primarily in server hardware, network & security) for the last few years. For a time, I had been using Uber & Lyft to get me out of the house and fill gaps in between contracts.
> 
> ...


I should follow your lead and step away from this time sink-I have a ton of courses and projects I should be more focused on...but when I went back on contract I swore to stop giving 80 for 40....do I pi$$ those hours on pointless forum and political battles. Go figure!! Lol! Best wishes!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I love watching you battle in the political ring tx rides. I think you and Raquel would make a great cat fight!!!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'd gone overboard once when I lumped you with some other forum members.
> I was wrong in doing that.
> I apologise belatedly!


No apologies needed, but I do appreciate it. I have always respected drivers (the ones that deserve it) in Taxis, trucks, buses etc... I don't want that to sound like I haven't had my fair share of bad drivers either, but I think you point out the good and the bad when it comes to driving and Uber. I've always thought you were protecting drivers by giving them the information that is hard to find. You've always said that Uber is a monstrosity, and they are only going to step on their own crank with a golf shoe. It's very evident that uber has a poorly setup internal structure proven with the multiple e-mails that no one inside has a clue as to how to support drivers.



DrJeecheroo said:


> I love watching you battle in the political ring tx rides. I think you and Raquel would make a great cat fight!!!


It's just difference in opinions, fighting or trolling isn't a good thing for anyone. I've let it go a bit too far even with Tx rides. An honest debate is the only positive thing that can help a board and a new industry like this. No one really knows what works and what regulations are fair. This industry isn't going anywhere. When small business have their houses and livelihood on the line and political zealots just want votes or cash in their pockets it gets really crazy really fast. If anything, I won't hesitate to come back part time to make some side cash if this full time gig doesn't work out.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I love watching you battle in the political ring tx rides. I think you and Raquel would make a great cat fight!!!


I don't think I've ever tangled with Raquel. I don't really get in to prolonged fights, but do enjoy an enlightening debate with those who have different perspectives. Djtim and I sparred over contractor terms, I think...nothing really hostile (if it was, it was brief!!! 

He never went nasty, at least not like the vet in MA who just accused me of being a liar; a big fat loser on disability. Hey-I am NOT On disability


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I don't think I've ever tangled with Raquel. I don't really get in to prolonged fights, but do enjoy an enlightening debate with those who have different perspectives. Djtim and I sparred over contractor terms, I think...nothing really hostile (if it was, it was brief!!!
> 
> He never went nasty, at least not like the vet in MA who just accused me of being a liar; a big fat loser on disability. Hey-I am NOT On disability


The typical internet insults (not applying this to you in any way)/;

_*Still working at (7-11, walmart, bk, mcd's or any minimum wage job)
Hasn't your welfare check arrived? or the classic case of a "masked insult" that moderators tend to miss "are your parents siblings?"
Don't forget about the living in your daddy's basement, not mention being called fat (even if they haven't seen your picture).*_

I am not sure why people resort to this online. I admit I'm guilty of calling people idiots or low IQ's, and not proud of it. Anyways that's my2cents.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Great news! Any "real" job beats Uber at .90/ mile.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> The typical internet insults (not applying this to you in any way)/;
> 
> _*Still working at (7-11, walmart, bk, mcd's or any minimum wage job)
> Hasn't your welfare check arrived? or the classic case of a "masked insult" that moderators tend to miss "are your parents siblings?"
> ...


I never throw down the first personal insult. At least not intentionally. I did tell that tidy vet guy that I questioned his business ethics since he said Uber tactics were "good business" , but that was not an insult, it was a legitimate challenge of what he, as a business owner, deems ethical. His retort was to accuse me of lying about owning a company, and being a big fat loser on disability.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't generally get into tangles with anyone on here, except Casuale Haberdasher, whose posts are exactly like reading a Dr. Seuss book.

Everyone else seems to have valid points to make, just different points of view.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well folks - there's always a point in time when you need to make a few life changing decisions. I loved driving for Lyft, Uber & Sidecar. I liked Lyft the most - I think that the riders are really cool, much better then Uber.
> 
> I had been working in the IT consulting area (primarily in server hardware, network & security) for the last few years. For a time, I had been using Uber & Lyft to get me out of the house and fill gaps in between contracts.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for you in the future!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I don't generally get into tangles with anyone on here, except Casuale Haberdasher, whose posts are exactly like reading a Dr. Seuss book.
> 
> Everyone else seems to have valid points to make, just different points of view.


lol makes me think of "Green egg and ham"


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I never throw down the first personal insult. At least not intentionally. I did tell that tidy vet guy that I questioned his business ethics since he said Uber tactics were "good business" , but that was not an insult, it was a legitimate challenge of what he, as a business owner, deems ethical. His retort was to accuse me of lying about owning a company, and being a big fat loser on disability.


There's a big line between insults and asking hard questions. If you really can't answer a hard question with truth, then there's something wrong. If you take a hard question as an insult - there's something wrong. People are too whiny these days. It's a fact that our culture has changed. I don't mind PC, but when PC crosses the line into "make it sound better cause it might offend someone" it's BS.

Honestly, what's wrong with being fat, blind, disabled, one handed, no handed, no legged or even on disability? Absolutely nothing - accept trying to drive while your blind, I don't suggest that  I've stated a few times that I'm disabled but functional. I lost the full mobility of my right foot - I even need a cane from time to time. It hasn't stopped me from driving or actually being a full contributor to society.

Sorry - I need to step off my soap box LOL! Tx rides - You've always asked good and fair questions. Some of the answers you didn't like, and that's what's so great, you can make your point of view known, and respect the other persons point of view even in conflict. If any of the drivers here think that a little conflict or even having uneducated or inebriated drivers is hard to deal with - try dealing with people who refuse to learn technology - which is mostly a requirement in any true business place. We have elected leaders in this country who are ****ING PROUD that they have never used any type of technology to send an e-mail or even a text message. LOL!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I was wondering where you've been. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> lol makes me think of "Green egg and ham"


"I do not like you Sam I Am, I do not like green eggs and ham!! Would you could you in a boat...?


----------

